# MAke your own tube insertion tool



## ctEaglesc

A while back I bought a cabinet from a used furniture place that had 5 ft of 3/4 white cutting board stuff on it.
I saved the biggest piece for use in the kitchen but took the rest out to the shop.
One of the handiest uses for it  are fids to wrap my denim blanks and tube insertion tools. CA will not stick permanently to it.
I had been using a taper punch wrapped with wax paper but the insertion tool I turned works wven better.
I just put it on the lathe between centers aadn turned the smallest end a bit smaller than a 7 mm tube.I made a gradual taper up to a handle.It fits all teh tubes I use.
Even if you buy a chunk at a woodworking store it is a lot less than the ridiculous price they charge for ready mades.
You have a lathe why not turn your own tools?


----------



## Fred in NC

Dear Eagle:

I have used polyethylene based materials, such as UHMW, to make insertion tools before.  The thing about POLYETHYLENE is that it cannot be glued.  Only heat welding can join two pieces.  So of course your CA will not stick to it.

One thing however, is that the surface needs to be very smooth.  Otherwise the glue will remain in the crevices, and make more work of pulling it out.  The glue will not be actually stuck to the poly, but the little ridges will be holding it in place.

QUOTE from Eagle's post:
"Even if you buy a chunk at a woodworking store it is a lot less than the ridiculous price they charge for ready mades."

Now ....

We buy a kit for a couple dollars, and some other supplies for a couple more dollars, and make a pen in less than one hour.  Then sell the pen for $25.  Is the $25 a ridiculous price because someone can buy the materials and make the pen himself ?

The fact of life is that a worker is always entitled to compensation for his labor, and the merchant is entitled to make a profit from the merchandise he keeps in stock, after he pays the help and overhead.

When you buy a shirt for $15 you are paying a ridiculous price because you could buy the material for $4. and sew it yourself....

We have to understand that we all have to make a living.  It is our own decision to buy commercially made stuff, and pay the price, or do it ourselves and save the money.  That does not always make the price of a commercial item ridiculous ....


----------



## ctEaglesc

Point well taken Fred.
My point was in this craft there seems to be a lot of "must" haves.I don't know how many pens I put together with a screw clamp until I found the Grizzly Press for $20.00.(wasn't it you who mentioned it on WC?)
$40.00 for a ready made press for me was ridiculous which is why I used the clamp.
I don't know how many tubes I put in with a taper punch and wax until the light bulb went off with the UHMW.(many times I can't find the UHMW insertion tool and revert back to the wax paper).
Right there is $50.00  saved for someone who might be just starting out and has not made any pens that are saleable or  if they are saleable  has not sold any.
How many kit's will that $50.00 buy?
Chisles, sharpeners, how much will one invest in all that stuff?
The chisels I use come from Harbor freight and I think I do fairly well with them.
Sorby, Who's that?
One Sorby chisel would replace all the chisels I own twice over.
Wolverine?
That's who makes my boots.I hone my chisels on a diamond stone from Lowes for $20.00.
Wasn't it you who made the High tec buffer?
I was just making the same point. Perhaps a Beall system would be nice, does it work any better than the home made "ends" for a paint roller?
How about finishes?
Yes I use Mylands but I am experimenting with "home brews"
My whole point is not everyone can afford the So called"must haves" and with a little inginuity one can make useful items better than the "Store bought " stuff...
Like pens![]


----------



## Fred in NC

Eagle, there are a lot of people who make their own tools and accessories.  Not only does it save money, but sometimes we come up with a better item than can be commercially bought.

Before I found the Grizzly press, I was using a homemade contraption made from an adaptor that is supposed to make a drill press out of a handheld electric drill.  Right now it is in my shop, while the Grizzly is inside the house.  I use whichever is closest at the time. Of course, cost was next to nothing!  

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## dubdrvrkev

I just make my insertion tools from scrap wood. When it gets stuff built up on it I just chuck it up and smooth it out. Sure is gets a little shorter but its just scrap anyway.


----------



## Dario

My self made tools will neither be the best nor the most efficient but they give me a different feeling of "pride" [].  

I do it for that and to save money.  I have a few contraptions that most of you will probably laugh at....but as long as it does what I want or need, I am happy [].


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Both Fred and Eagle have made solid logical explanations. Can I suggest that we launch a forum whereby our members share their valuable cost savings 'homemade' alternative devices? It seems to me that there are all sorts of great ideas coming from our members but the info is scattered. What do you think of directing them in a posting that is solely dedicated to this end?

Just throwing in my usual two cents worth (ya,ya which I like to keep as much as possible).[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> We have to understand that we all have to make a living.  It is our own decision to buy commercially made stuff, and pay the price, or do it ourselves and save the money.  That does not always make the price of a commercial ridiculous ....



Well Said Fred

BTW. I use the top from a empty CA bottle as an insertion tool. 

Not because I'm cheap.
Not because I don't know how to turn one on the lathe

It's because in a fractic moment I need a insertion tool very quickly and that was the closest thing to grab. It's worked ever since.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Both Fred and Eagle have made solid logical explanations. Can I suggest that we launch a forum whereby our members share their valuable cost savings 'homemade' alternative devices? It seems to me that there are all sorts of great ideas coming from our members but the info is scattered. What do you think of directing them in a posting that is solely dedicated to this end?
> 
> Just throwing in my usual two cents worth (ya,ya which I like to keep as much as possible).[]


 You could but we already have one.
You just made a post in that forum[]

"Well Said Fred

BTW. I use the top from a empty CA bottle as an insertion tool. 

Not because I'm cheap.
Not because I don't know how to turn one on the lathe

It's because in a fractic moment I need a insertion tool very quickly and that was the closest thing to grab. It's worked ever since."
I have had to grab one to, but is usually the ones with the "grooves" on them I leave lying around.
I try not to get glue in the tubes whenever possible and it seems the ca likes to follow those grooves.


----------



## Fred in NC

One more thought about UHMW tapered insertion tools...

At one time I used a sharpened pencil as an insertion tool.  Well the taper angle is not right, but the way a hand sharpener works is great.  I mean the little plastic pencil sharpeners that have a tapered hole, and a blade.

One of these days, when I have some spare time (and probably retired too!)  I am going to try making an insertion tool sharpener, based exactly on the design of a pencil sharpener, but with the proper size taper and hole for the insertion tool.  

I really like poly for this use.  The applicator caps work well too, by the way.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> self made tools will neither be the best nor the most efficient



Yes they will[][]


----------



## Dario

I used CA for the first time last night to glue in tubes making an El Grande twist pen and never again will I use CA!!!  The tube got stuck about 80% of the way.  I ended up cutting the protruding tube and re-gluing it from the other end since I don't want to sacrifice the Amboyna burl blank I am gluing it to. 

I am hoping to post a pic of the pen this weekend...it is getting multiple coats of Tung oil so it will take atleast a few days before I can assemble. []

Why am I posting it here?  Because using Gorilla glue, I NEVER needed any insertion tool  [][}][]  LOL


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I used CA for the first time last night to glue in tubes making an El Grande twist pen and never again will I use CA!!!  The tube got stuck about 80% of the way.  I ended up cutting the protruding tube and re-gluing it from the other end since I don't want to sacrifice the Amboyna burl blank I am gluing it to.
> 
> I am hoping to post a pic of the pen this weekend...it is getting multiple coats of Tung oil so it will take atleast a few days before I can assemble. []
> 
> Why am I posting it here?  Because using Gorilla glue, I NEVER needed any insertion tool  [][}][]  LOL


I hate when that happens but still continue to use CA .
Cutem ,drillem ,tube em ,millem ,turn em,  less than 15 minutes from the saw to the lathe.I love impulse tuning!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ron_
> <br />"Well Said Fred
> 
> BTW. I use the top from a empty CA bottle as an insertion tool.
> 
> Not because I'm cheap.
> Not because I don't know how to turn one on the lathe
> 
> It's because in a fractic moment I need a insertion tool very quickly and that was the closest thing to grab. It's worked ever since."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had to grab one to, but is usually the ones with the "grooves" on them I leave lying around.
> I try not to get glue in the tubes whenever possible and it seems the ca likes to follow those grooves.
Click to expand...


Typo - that should be the tip of an empty CA bottle, not the cap


----------



## Paul in OKC

My tool of choice for a long time has actually been a golf tee. Doesn't keep it off my fingers though, but since I haven't played golf in so long it at least keeps it in mind[]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />The thing about POLYETHYLENE is that it cannot be glued.  Only heat welding can join two pieces.  So of course your CA will not stick to it.



Fred,

There is an adhesive available for bonding polyethylene, it is very expensive and is RF cured but it is an adhesive (Glue). Made by a company called Codaco.


----------



## ctEaglesc

I have a permanent "glaze" on my right thumb.I don't force the tube on the taaper.
I use mu thumb to hold it in p;ace while I turn it.


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />My tool of choice for a long time has actually been a golf tee. Doesn't keep it off my fingers though, but since I haven't played golf in so long it at least keeps it in mind[]



It must have been along time since you tee'd it up! They now have longer tees, which is the tee of choice, for both golfers and pen makers  []


----------



## Fred in NC

Thanks for the info, Mudder.  I guess it makes no difference, since it is not one of the common adhesives we use in penmaking, and these will not stick to poly.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> It must have been along time since you tee'd it up! They now have longer tees, which is the tee of choice, for both golfers and pen makers  []



Been two years, this month to be exact. Way too long, but hey such is life. I'm sure I'll get to play again some day[]


----------



## Fred in NC

Plain unfinished wood works fine as an insertion tool.  Just dip it in wax or parafin so it soaks in.


----------



## JimGo

C'mon Fred...I thought for sure YOU would have a spare RF machine lying around! []

I have a commercial tube insertion tool, and it works great.  I just never remember that I have it when I'm getting ready to glue up my blanks.  I wind up using the top of the CA bottle as my insertion tool too, when I'm using CA.


----------



## esheffield

I must be doing something wrong. I have a commercial insertion tool as well, but it doesn't work well for me at all. The tubes get stuck on the tool. Not from glue, just from tension. I very gently put the tube on the tool, but while trying to push and twist it into the blank it gets stuck. Get the tube in place and try to remove the tool and the tube starts coming out too. By the time I get things right I have more of a mess than I do when I DON'T use it. I usually use thick CA and have tried some 15 minute epoxy. I have some poly I'm going to try. Maybe I'm just chronically messy. []


----------



## Jim Boyd

I did not even know what an insertion tool was or even thought to use one[:0] My fingers always did the job. Then a day or two to pic the glue off my fingers[] 
P.S. I bought one Saturday.


----------



## cigarman

Some or you started out pretty classy.  The first 20 or so of my pens were pressed in with a block of wood and a rubber mallet, crude but I still have one around and it still works.  My insertion tool is a ten penny nail that I have used for almost two year. (oh I do have a regular press for assembly now)[]


----------



## MDWine

I was so inspired by this thread yesterday that I tried to make my own out of UHMW.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it might be, and should have used the gouge more than the skew, but it will be adequate.  Pictures soon.


----------

